
Ask HN: Any method to get HTTPS working for root domain and www on GitHub Pages? - pentestercrab
I am curious if anyone in the HN community has a workaround for this not really &quot;solved&quot; GitHub Pages issues: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.community&#x2F;t5&#x2F;GitHub-Pages&#x2F;Does-GitHub-Pages-Support-HTTPS-for-www-and-subdomains&#x2F;td-p&#x2F;7116<p>HTTP based redirection is not supported by my registrar, and would not be preferred to use anyway, and migration due to this issue does not seem ideal. I raised this as a Ask HN as it appears to impact a number of other popular websites, a small sampling is provided below:<p>- https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.commonmark.org&#x2F;<p>- https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.scikit-learn.org&#x2F;<p>- https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.pytorch.org&#x2F;<p>- https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.selenium.dev&#x2F;<p>- https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.rpm.org&#x2F;<p>- https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.webassembly.org&#x2F;<p>- https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.wkhtmltopdf.org&#x2F;<p>- https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.metaflow.org&#x2F;<p>- https:&#x2F;&#x2F;trailofbits.com&#x2F;<p>- https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.microservices.io&#x2F;<p>- https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.semver.org&#x2F;<p>- https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.vue-chartjs.org&#x2F;<p>- https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.flutterowl.com&#x2F;
======
robterrin
Maybe this will help: [https://blog.cloudflare.com/secure-and-fast-github-
pages-wit...](https://blog.cloudflare.com/secure-and-fast-github-pages-with-
cloudflare/amp/)

